# Container Shipping



## MINIAC (Aug 22, 2010)

Need some advice on container shipping from NW US to Veracruz. Would like to have everything crated in US and moved into MX by coordinated trucking firms. I'm researching the best options with the least amount of hassle, something similar to Pods, crating articles only once, customs broker, then transported to final site. Any ideas and recommendations appreciated.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Use the SEARCH feature to find a lot of info on moving to Mexico, including the names of some forms that are reputable, many of us have discussed it over the years. 

This is not a brush off of your question, rather, hopefully another way to find answers. Good luck with your move.


----------



## MINIAC (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info.
Anyone know of ABF Moving, Castores (sp?), Balderas?


----------

